# Opening Week Video



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

So far this season has been tough between fighting the weather and competing with fellow hunters but we finally got things rolling with these three nice NY birds.....Enjoy!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great work fella's.

Good vid. Also I love how the cows come running into the pasture once they see a guy out there. Same thing has happened to me on many occasions.


----------

